# Hexagenia What????



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i thinking baetis complex or a genra of centroptilum or procloeon. like in the second pic these are in order they came out of the book by the way... which the baetis is a bwo.. notice the wing and hind wing these are two tailed mayflies. i think it is a two tailed may fly lol's if not i can get the three tailed pic's


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

Entomology 101

Are we going to get Graded on this? :lol: But that is a neat book.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

migabby said:


> Entomology 101
> 
> Are we going to get Graded on this? :lol: But that is a neat book.




lol's it is a great book and no grade given yet lol's here is a link to the hex sub species in question the hex recurvata. i am thinking green drake when he says recurvata. if you can find a hatch chart on the Huron the hex and the green drake and bwo and ephorons are all part of it. i think that was all of them too.. see link for recurvata or dark green drake.. i will see if i can find that hatch chart of the huron too... 


http://www.troutnut.com/hatch/502/Mayfly-Litobrancha-recurvata-Dark-Green-Drake


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

here is one for the Huron river and raisin river.


http://www.outdoorblog.net/outinmichigan/2010/12/14/river-raisin-hatch-chart/


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

i think your photos are of baetis cingulatus a tiny bwo seen in photo below...











http://www.troutnut.com/hatch/226/Mayfly-Baetis-flavistriga-BWO

any ways it is the best guess i can make at it....


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

I am leaning toward some sort of BWO (as well) or paraleptophlebia debilis. If we could confirm the number of tails that would be a tremendous help! 

Steelie



swaprat said:


> i think your photos are of baetis cingulatus a tiny bwo seen in photo below...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

Steelie

2 Tails. See first photo.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

migabby said:


> Steelie
> 
> 2 Tails. See first photo.


Good Day,

Thanks migabby - somehow I missed the second tail in the pic...  Right now I think swaprat is close, but the length of the body concerns me. Hopefully I can get in contact with Dick Pobst... unless Schultzy chimes in.

Steelie


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

I heard from Schultzy Today Here is his reply..


Neither Looks like a Isonychia.

Schultzy


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

migabby said:


> I heard from Schultzy Today Here is his reply..
> 
> 
> Neither Looks like a Isonychia.
> ...


what type of isonychia? sadleri? or bicolor? i don't think it is either cause they are size 10 -12 hook are use on those flies for the two of those. leave me to wonder which he is talking about? any idea?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

for some reason i don't think it is a iso. here is a pic of a ephoron which one i have not looked it up yet lol's any ways enjoy the pic. the iso's i know of are all size 10's and 12 's thei is a size 14 ephoron if you like macro shots for clarity my camera is not that greatest. but it will do for a point and shoot...


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

Good shot of the Ephron. 

I'm to much of a novice to make a determination, but maybe a Hex. recurvate. That's my story and I'm sticking with it>>>


----------

